# Cypionate - 21 Months



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Slowly but surely reversing the s**t I caused from years of drinking too much, eating crap and doing no exercise


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

well done bro uve done fantastic i no how hard it is changing lifestyle had to do it myself. had to get out of my circle of mates and its hard at first there drinking im on water but once u notice the difference and the extra cash u have lol its the best thing ive done. u planning on gear use


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

S1dhu82 said:


> well done bro uve done fantastic i no how hard it is changing lifestyle had to do it myself. had to get out of my circle of mates and its hard at first there drinking im on water but once u notice the difference and the extra cash u have lol its the best thing ive done. u planning on gear use


 Thanks, yea I had to drop a load of 'friends' too, not really friends when you sober up though, didn't even like most of them unless I was pissed lol

Been on gear a couple years now, but only started training at home the last 12 months, and only started at the gym 3 months ago, so plenty time to see more changes

Learned the hard way that gear & drinking & eating shite & doing no exercise amazingly does *not *turn you into Arnie overnight, we all learn by our mistakes though and things are slowly coming together now


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice job Cyp !

Great transformation already since the first pic

x


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Nice job Cyp !
> 
> Great transformation already since the first pic
> 
> x


 Thanks 

Feel loads better too


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Thanks
> 
> Feel loads better too


 Drinking heavily does take its toll on you , doesnt it . I imagine giving that up alone must have helped you get more energetic


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Drinking heavily does take its toll on you , doesnt it . I imagine giving that up alone must have helped you get more energetic


 100%, that's what got me out of the house and walking a few miles a day, once I lost a few stone the rest fell into place itself


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> Thanks, yea I had to drop a load of 'friends' too, not really friends when you sober up though, didn't even like most of them unless I was pissed lol
> 
> Been on gear a couple years now, but only started training at home the last 12 months, and only started at the gym 3 months ago, so plenty time to see more changes
> 
> Learned the hard way that gear & drinking & eating shite & doing no exercise amazingly does *not *turn you into Arnie overnight, we all learn by our mistakes though and things are slowly coming together now


 its funny i had a big circle of mates but since i cut drinking out its shrunk as i hate being sober and there drunk chatting the same convo again and again lol. ive learned that 2 cant party and do steds ur gunna get big but be mostly fat.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Still a s**t load of work to do to get rid of that goddamn belly I created, but finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Still a s**t load of work to do to get rid of that goddamn belly I created, but finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel


 Pecs and shoulders starting to pop up nicely Cyp !

x


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Pecs and shoulders starting to pop up nicely Cyp !
> 
> x


 Thanks  Getting there, never thought I'd see the day lol


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Thanks  Getting there, never thought I'd see the day lol


 Cant see the other pics but from what I remember you have "deflated" in all the right places and "inflated" where you should have haha

x


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Cant see the other pics but from what I remember you have "deflated" in all the right places and "inflated" where you should have haha
> 
> x


  Yea I had almost turned inside out on my first pics I think, wish I'd never let it get as bad, I was always slim and fit until I did that, much harder reversing it than creating it lol

EDIT - Fixed first images


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Yea I had almost turned inside out on my first pics I think, wish I'd never let it get as bad, I was always slim and fit until I did that, much harder reversing it than creating it lol
> 
> EDIT - Fixed first images


 Yeah , they just popped up ! [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=743ca1134a86102e15e5a2a937f531c31db7c77d0864ec026ed048f3a5ecb4df[/IMG]

wow , yeah great difference from the first ones . You should be proud of yourself


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Yeah , they just popped up ! [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=743ca1134a86102e15e5a2a937f531c31db7c77d0864ec026ed048f3a5ecb4df[/IMG]
> 
> wow , yeah great difference from the first ones . You should be proud of yourself


 Definitely happy with the progress but I won't be proud of myself until I have 100% undone what I done lol

When I can see abs and not flabs I`ll be proud


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Definitely happy with the progress but I won't be proud of myself until I have 100% undone what I done lol
> 
> When I can see abs and not flabs I`ll be proud


 Tell me about it , thats the hardest part haha


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Tell me about it , thats the hardest part haha


 Determined though, I need my beach body back  lol


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Determined though, I need my beach body back  lol


 You'll get there hun ! Looking good already !

Oh and Merry Xmas !

x


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> You'll get there hun ! Looking good already !
> 
> Oh and Merry Xmas !
> 
> x


 Thanks, not looking so bad yourself 

Merry Xmas!


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Good progress, def can tell the difference.

Bit confused over the first two images of first post, it looks like in a couple of months you had about 5 Christmas's in a row! Lot better now though fella :thumbup1:


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

sjacks said:


> Good progress, def can tell the difference.
> 
> Bit confused over the first two images of first post, it looks like in a couple of months you had about 5 Christmas's in a row! Lot better now though fella :thumbup1:


 lol yea, no idea, I just remember thinking it was great that I was getting huge lol

Cheers!


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Shoulders today (yes I got bitch mittens for xmas  )


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Shoulders today (yes I got bitch mittens for xmas  )


 Laughing with the post not at the pic ! 

damn you look different here !


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Laughing with the post not at the pic !
> 
> damn you look different here !


 Better? Worse? 

Better lighting at the gym, and I was nice and pumped up after doing dumbbell shoulder presses lol


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Better? Worse?
> 
> Better lighting at the gym, and I was nice and pumped up after doing dumbbell shoulder presses lol


 I meant all pumped up and everything !

Guess you've found your magic mirror too


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> I meant all pumped up and everything !
> 
> Guess you've found your magic mirror too


 It's an art form finding a good mirror in there  Half of them are warped and make you look like you've either done no training ever, or only trained your head and arse for the last 3 years


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Vascular as fvck mate, I love it!!


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Vascular as fvck mate, I love it!!


 Cheers! It'll look better after some cutting no doubt, still got a fair bit of fat to shed


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Holy crap, when you think you're not growing, go back a look at a 9 year old pic of yourself vs a recent one :lol:

Just found a folder on the PC with a few ancient pics from an old phone backup lol, holy moly


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Cypionate said:


> Holy crap, when you think you're not growing, go back a look at a 9 year old pic of yourself vs a recent one :lol:
> 
> Just found a folder on the PC with a few ancient pics from an old phone backup lol, holy moly


 Looks like you discovered food sometime in them 9 years haha

Looking good buddy


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> Looks like you discovered food sometime in them 9 years haha
> 
> Looking good buddy


 I think I did lol, difference between 4k calories per day, and 4k calories per year I think :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Lowkii (Nov 25, 2017)

Looking good, bro. I agree with the drinking so much... I went a massive drinking binge every weekend for like a year and lost so much progress. I've been sober now for like 6 months + and I'm slowly getting back to my physique i was once at. With some help from AAS of course, lol. :thumb


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Lowkii said:


> Looking good, bro. I agree with the drinking so much... I went a massive drinking binge every weekend for like a year and lost so much progress. I've been sober now for like 5 months and I'm slowly getting back to my physique i was once at. With some help from AAS of course, lol. :thumb


 Nice job mate, yea it totally wrecks me, I ended up on it for weeks at a time, lost all progress and gains, didn't eat, didn't train, didn't do anything really

Began stopping drinking probably about 18 months ago, took 12 of them to completely nail it, been sober 6 months now almost to the day


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Couple more after chest today, feel like delts are separating a bit more noticeably now compared to the last pic

Liking this NPP


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Couple more after chest today, feel like delts are separating a bit more noticeably now compared to the last pic
> 
> Liking this NPP


 Nice one Cyp ! Shoulders look much much leaner and with nice separation

x


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Nice one Cyp ! Shoulders look much much leaner and with nice separation
> 
> x


 Thanks, yea it looks a lot better than the last one, I think even the forearm and bicep is looking thicker too in just 6 weeks since that last pic

Looking forward to another 6 weeks


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

How are you honey ?

All good ?

Manlet 's getting all worried and fussy without you around 

hope you're well

x


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> How are you honey ?
> 
> All good ?
> 
> ...


 This is true.

@Cypionate WhatsApp me a dick pic just to make sure your still alive x


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> This is true.
> 
> @Cypionate WhatsApp me a dick pic just to make sure your still alive x


 You told me no more, OK, I guess I still have one in me :lol:


----------



## ishadow (Sep 13, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> You told me no more, OK, I guess I still have one in me :lol:


 A Dick or a Picture? :S


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

ishadow said:


> A Dick or a Picture? :S


 Both


----------



## ishadow (Sep 13, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Both


 That's my man


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

2 months after a huge binge that lost me most of my gains, still 10-12lb lighter, hopefully a bit leaner this time around tho, sucks having to do this twice :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> 2 months after a huge binge that lost me most of my gains, still 10-12lb lighter, hopefully a bit leaner this time around tho, sucks having to do this twice :lol:


 Still looking good .

And tanned ?

Welcome back honey

x


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Still looking good .
> 
> And tanned ?
> 
> ...


 Thanks, and not tanned yet, burned from yesterday lol 

Was cloudy but apparently UV can still get to you through the clouds if you walk along the beach for 2 hours in a vest :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Thanks, and not tanned yet, burned from yesterday lol
> 
> Was cloudy but apparently UV can still get to you through the clouds if you walk along the beach for 2 hours in a vest :lol:


 Oh yeah , I see it now

damn that must hurt !


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Oh yeah , I see it now
> 
> damn that must hurt !


 Just a bit itchy, not too bad (yet)

Been badly burned before when I had to get clingfilmed and silver pasted by the doc tho, entire torso was covered in tiny little blisters so thin they popped water all over when you just touched them, that was agony


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Pretty much 2 months to the day between these photos, top = 26th April just after I stopped my dumb drink/drug binge where I lost about 20lb and most of my gains I'd worked so hard to get, bottom photo earlier today, thank fk for muscle memory and gear :lol:

Fk doing that again, was horrendous being small again


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Todays pic, around 202lb atm, put on a lot of fat on this bulk though, mostly all on the fkin belly lol


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Todays pic, around 202lb atm, put on a lot of fat on this bulk though, mostly all on the fkin belly lol


 Looking good honey

glad to see you back on track

x


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Looking good honey
> 
> glad to see you back on track
> 
> x


 Thanks, good to be back on track :lol:


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Top Sept 2nd, bottom today... time to up the dose (calories  ), look a bit deflated around the delts & traps

Diet has been a bit slacking for a couple weeks tbh, she buys tasty food, I eat tasty food :lol:


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Today's pic, think I'm growing an extra chin with this bulk, seem to be getting fatter than anything else :lol: (Diet is s**t though, my own fault)


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Cypionate said:


> Today's pic, think I'm growing an extra chin with this bulk, seem to be getting fatter than anything else :lol: (Diet is s**t though, my own fault)


 Your fine mate, don't worry about the fat, get that sh!t off for summer.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

adam28 said:


> Your fine mate, don't worry about the fat, get that sh!t off for summer.


 Cheers yea gonna start a proper cut around feb/mar I think, hate losing size but 'tis part of it lol


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Cypionate said:


> Cheers yea gonna start a proper cut around feb/mar I think, hate losing size but 'tis part of it lol


 Yeah same here mate, around Feb/mar

Yeah I know what you mean, but look bigger with the top off, and the birds love it lol


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

adam28 said:


> Yeah same here mate, around Feb/mar
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean, but look bigger with the top off, and the birds love it lol


 To be honest mate I've never cut for any significant length of time up to now, soon as I notice my tops getting loose I crumble and start bulking again lol

Everything I've read says there is that stage between huge and ripped where it's a mental head fk, but if you stick with it the rewards will come at the end, just gonna have to this time


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Your delts are sick, no ****!


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Your delts are sick, no ****!


 :lol: My genetic gift lol cheers

Unfortunately my arms are not, and sitting right under the delts makes them look even smaller lol


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Looking swole mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> Looking swole mate :thumbup1:


 Cheers :thumb


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Cypionate said:


> Today's pic, think I'm growing an extra chin with this bulk, seem to be getting fatter than anything else :lol: (Diet is s**t though, my own fault)


 The shape of the weight plates in the background are actually making me very angry. Like wtf, why make them that shape :cursing:


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

monkeybiker said:


> The shape of the weight plates in the background are actually making me very angry. Like wtf, why make them that shape :cursing:


 They make everyone there very angry too, there are some round ones too but most of them are that shape and cannot be used for deadlifts because they spin and one side will land on the longer edge and one on the smaller side, not great for benching either tbh


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Today's pic, think I'm growing an extra chin with this bulk, seem to be getting fatter than anything else :lol: (Diet is s**t though, my own fault)


 I like the hand on glute pose . Very masculine


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> I like the hand on glute pose . Very masculine


 Touché :lol:

Was that for the mirror comment the other day?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Touché :lol:
> 
> Was that for the mirror comment the other day?


 Haha yeah we're even . Rock on till I get back at you now


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Haha yeah we're even . Rock on till I get back at you now


 Just remember you post a lot more pictures than I do :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Just remember you post a lot more pictures than I do :lol:


 Time to start updating frequently then


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Time to start updating frequently then


 I want a hand on the glute for your Monday pic mind :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> I want a hand on the glute for your Monday pic mind :lol:


 I'll do hand on glute if you update Monday


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> I'll do hand on glute if you update Monday


  Do I have to wear a thong and a santa hat?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Do I have to wear a thong and a santa hat?


 I wouldn't have mentioned the santa hat but since you did , yes :thumb


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> I wouldn't have mentioned the santa hat but since you did , yes :thumb


 The lads at the gym are going to think something very strange is going on if I'm standing in a thong and santa hat taking photos of myself in the mirrors :lol:


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

OK so I just did my TDEE and installed MFP to track what I've eaten today so far and it looks like my TDEE is about 2300, so bulking would be around 2800-3000, I've only had breakfast and lunch and already eaten 2200 calories

I think this explains the fat gain this bulk 

I must be eating close to 5k calories a day lol, I was just winging it really because I hate tracking calories

Gonna be very hungry when I cut :lol:


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Just found this pic of me this time last year (Dec 2017)


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> I like the hand on glute pose . Very masculine


 Better?

I sacrificed width for masculinity today :lol:










Next week I`ll be holding a 4 pack of lager and smoking a cigar


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Better?
> 
> I sacrificed width for masculinity today :lol:
> 
> ...


 Amazing. Very macho  . Looking good . I owe you a pic

x


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Amazing. Very macho  . Looking good . I owe you a pic
> 
> x


 With hand on glute if I remember correctly :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> With hand on glute if I remember correctly :lol:


 Haha yeah , I keep my word


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Cypionate said:


>


 Solid physique!

What are your legs like mate? (no ****) you always wear joggers. I'm dubious of people that wear vests and joggers lol.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Solid physique!
> 
> What are your legs like mate? (no ****) you always wear joggers. I'm dubious of people that wear vests and joggers lol.


 Cheers, calves are ok but quads are sh*t atm, never did squats and hated leg press when I started training, doing both now so hopefully they'll catch up

Started training with the mindset a lot of noobs have of upper body only, as I grew a load of the lads kept telling me to train legs, telling me their own mistakes of doing the same thing, but I guess you have to learn yourself lol

EDIT not easy to take a photo of your calves :lol:


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Cypionate said:


> Holy crap, when you think you're not growing, go back a look at a 9 year old pic of yourself vs a recent one :lol:
> 
> Just found a folder on the PC with a few ancient pics from an old phone backup lol, holy moly


 Makes me annoyed at my regression over the last two years.

Constant injuries and nonsense, lol.

Well in mate.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

simonboyle said:


> Makes me annoyed at my regression over the last two years.
> 
> Constant injuries and nonsense, lol.
> 
> Well in mate.


 I've basically had to start from scratch again myself thanks to a dumb bender last year, not quite as bad as that 9 year old pic on the left, but not far short, think it's in this thread somewhere

One of those get your head down and start training again things and soon enough it comes back, s**t going back to the gym half the size though

:lol:


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Cypionate said:


> I guess you have to learn yourself lol


 You do mate and I hear you loud and clear. Although I've always squatted and deadlifted, I have never had growth like the growth I've had in the last year on my Gkutes/ Hams until I started doing RDLs (with DBs specifically) and Hip Thrusters. They just blew up!









I have two suggestions , to maybe help?!

1, look past Squats & Dead's.

2. Do both standing (straight knee) and seated (bent knee) calf exercises.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> You do mate and I hear you loud and clear. Although I've always squatted and deadlifted, I have never had growth like the growth I've had in the last year on my Gkutes/ Hams until I started doing RDLs (with DBs specifically) and Hip Thrusters. They just blew up!
> 
> View attachment 167361
> 
> ...


 Thanks, usually I do calves on the leg press with toes on the press and rest of foot hanging off the bottom, or standing on the edge of something holding DBs, there is no seated calve machine in my gym, tried DIY'ing something with a bench and plates/DBs but didn't really work

Haven't tried RDLs yet but will definitely give them a shot

EDIT - That you? Impressive hams mate, calves look good too


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Cypionate said:


> Thanks, usually I do calves on the leg press with toes on the press and rest of foot hanging off the bottom, or standing on the edge of something holding DBs, there is no seated calve machine in my gym, tried DIY'ing something with a bench and plates/DBs but didn't really work
> 
> Haven't tried RDLs yet but will definitely give them a shot
> 
> EDIT - That you? Impressive hams mate, calves look good too


 Cheers mate, it is. For some reason I get more of a stretch and activation holding DBs, rather than doing them with a BB. Im not sure why, try both.

Calves are coming along nicely too - doing both seated and standing exercises has bought them up loads, I also doubled the frequency.

I use bands where I can too, for both calve and RDLs, that helps loads.

Lol, I tried a DIY jobby to do seated raises with DBs, the effort did not match reward :lol: .


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Cheers mate, it is. For some reason I get more of a stretch and activation holding DBs, rather than doing them with a BB. Im not sure why, try both.
> 
> Calves are coming along nicely too - doing both seated and standing exercises has bought them up loads, I also doubled the frequency.
> 
> ...


 :lol: Yes it was pretty awkward to say the least, balancing heavy enough dumbbells on bouncing knees isn't exactly easy lol

Suppose I could ask one of the girls from the cardio room to sit on my knee while I do calve raises (One who has just joined and still has plenty of lb to lose :lol: )

And yea I`ll give both BB and DB a try, see which one feels better, kinda feel like DBs will be to start with while I get used to the movement

Nice one mate :thumb


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Arms are not great anyway but look horrible here :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Arms are not great anyway but look horrible here :lol:


 Arms don't look bad at all in other pictures. It's probably just the angle here that makes you think that and because your back is really well developed I think


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Arms don't look bad at all in other pictures. It's probably just the angle here that makes you think that and because your back is really well developed I think


 Thanks, and yea they're not my best feature, definitely need work, some shots they look worse than others, some shots I take at the gym I retake because of that too

2019, the year for arms :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Thanks, and yea they're not my best feature, definitely need work, some shots they look worse than others, some shots I take at the gym I retake because of that too
> 
> 2019, the year for arms :lol:


 Haha selfie queen

maybe focus on triceps more


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Haha selfie queen
> 
> maybe focus on triceps more


 Yea I've started doing bi's and tri's a lot more the last couple weeks, I was neglecting them because I would always do them after a major muscle group and not put as much into it, so now they get before legs and after chest and after back, hopefully see some growth soon 

Got to be a selfie queen these days :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Yea I've started doing bi's and tri's a lot more the last couple weeks, I was neglecting them because I would always do them after a major muscle group and not put as much into it, so now they get before legs and after chest and after back, hopefully see some growth soon
> 
> Got to be a selfie queen these days :lol:


 I felt that high frequency and volume really helped with triceps

starting with heavy pressdowns that @Fadi had suggested and then follow up with high rep sets really made a different

give them a go and post a pic lol


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> I felt that high frequency and volume really helped with triceps
> 
> starting with heavy pressdowns that @Fadi had suggested and then follow up with high rep sets really made a different
> 
> give them a go and post a pic lol


 Funny enough I've been doing dropsets on the cables, so a mixture of heavy and light, super pumped afterwards, do about 3 or 4 sets of the full stack

Was trying skull crushers but they hurt my forearms same as barbell curls

More pics to come :lol:


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Quick back shot today


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Cypionate said:


> Quick back shot today


 Hard to make it out with the glare off your head bro


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Strangely First time I've come accross your log mate, will check in


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Hard to make it out with the glare off your head bro


 So much power it has to escape from somewhere :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Cypionate said:


> So much power it has to escape from somewhere :lol:


 Exactly if you can't get it out from your lifting


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Back shot from today


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Started hitting arms more, really lagging now


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Started hitting arms more, really lagging now


 Oooo going all crazy , taking a bunch of pics in a row :lol:

Back looks great . I think arms have improved a lot since last time though


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Oooo going all crazy , taking a bunch of pics in a row :lol:
> 
> Back looks great . I think arms have improved a lot since last time though


 Thanks, they're getting thicker but left bi won't peak 

That last shot was taken with your method, posing video > pic a good time to pause and screenshot :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Thanks, they're getting thicker but left bi won't peak
> 
> That last shot was taken with your method, posing video > pic a good time to pause and screenshot :lol:


 Glad I've been of service lol

mmm , two sides are never the same

so frustrating. I find that my left side has developed faster although I'm right handed . No idea why


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Glad I've been of service lol
> 
> mmm , two sides are never the same
> 
> so frustrating. I find that my left side has developed faster although I'm right handed . No idea why


 Irritating when you're OCD about symmetry isn't it :lol:

I read somewhere not to do extra with the lagging side though, as it will eventually catch up on it's own


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Irritating when you're OCD about symmetry isn't it :lol:
> 
> I read somewhere not to do extra with the lagging side though, as it will eventually catch up on it's own


 Really? I do unilateral work for this purpose

all this effort wasted damn it


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Cypionate said:


> Started hitting arms more, really lagging now


 Do you know what's good for arms mate?! Neutral grip pull-ups.

Its a great and safe way to overload the biceps, its bought mine up loads.

I do weighted neutral grip pull-ups using a dip belt around my waist for sets of 5.

I also do seated DB Bicep curls for sets of 8 and 12, make sure your arm/ elbow goes behind your torso. Leave your ego at the door and use strict form mate.

Report back in 2 months with your massive arms :beer:


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Really? I do unilateral work for this purpose
> 
> all this effort wasted damn it


 Just what I read when I was looking about biceps, don't add weight or extra reps to the smaller arm

All this could be lies though :lol:



Endomorph84 said:


> Do you know what's good for arms mate?! Neutral grip pull-ups.
> 
> Its a great and safe way to overload the biceps, its bought mine up loads.
> 
> ...


 Nice one mate cheers, I stopped pullups a while ago when I had problems with inner elbow tendons but I do dumbbell curls, strict as possible around 15kg but standing, i`ll give seated a shot too tah :thumb


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Cypionate said:


> Started hitting arms more, really lagging now


 Pal what are those things on your wrists hooked around your thumbs?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

GTT said:


> Pal what are those things on your wrists hooked around your thumbs?


 https://www.amazon.co.uk/RDX-Elasticated-Powerlifting-Bodybuilding-Gymnastics/dp/B015ZL6XZY

Helps keep wrists straight for dumbbells and curls etc, got them after I gave myself tennis elbow, can tighten them to the point you can barely bend your wrist when you go heavy


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Well it finally happened..... today I turned 40 

All my lifts will drop by about 15kg now right?

Naps in the afternoon

Start wearing dad clothes

Nostril hairs longer than nose

Ear hairs

Bushy eyebrows

Complaining about kids kicking balls against the wall

Talking to neighbours (or anyone who will listen) about the weather

Well that's great, game over man, game over


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

GTT said:


> Pal what are those things on your wrists hooked around your thumbs?


 He's already answered but the bit round the thumb doesn't actually do anything it's just something to hold onto while you wrap them around your wrist.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

monkeybiker said:


> He's already answered but the bit round the thumb doesn't actually do anything it's just something to hold onto while you wrap them around your wrist.


 Yep, they'd probably just spin around your wrists without the hooks


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Cypionate said:


> Well it finally happened..... today I turned 40


 Happy birthday mate :beer:


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

TERBO said:


> Happy birthday mate :beer:


 Cheers mate :beer:


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

It's not all bad mate. I'm 46 soon, still at it.

Happy Birthday :beer1:


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> It's not all bad mate. I'm 46 soon, still at it.
> 
> Happy Birthday :beer1:


 Cheers :beer:

I'm like permanently 18 in my mind anyway so all I notice is extra aches and pains really :lol:


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Cypionate said:


> Well it finally happened..... today I turned 40
> 
> All my lifts will drop by about 15kg now right?
> 
> ...


 You are actually very accurate there, except I don't talk to anyone at all.

I had the cops round to all the kids houses for kicking the ball against my house, car


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Cypionate said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/RDX-Elasticated-Powerlifting-Bodybuilding-Gymnastics/dp/B015ZL6XZY
> 
> Helps keep wrists straight for dumbbells and curls etc, got them after I gave myself tennis elbow, can tighten them to the point you can barely bend your wrist when you go heavy


 Only reason I'm interested is when doing heavy dumbell bench press I find I adjust my grip on the dumbells mid rep as my wrist bends and the dumbell rolls across my hand.

Just wondered if they would help for that


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

GTT said:


> Only reason I'm interested is when doing heavy dumbell bench press I find I adjust my grip on the dumbells mid rep as my wrist bends and the dumbell rolls across my hand.
> 
> Just wondered if they would help for that


 Yea they should help quite a bit, they are stretchy elastic right the way through so you can wrap them tight from the arm across the wrist onto the bottom of the hand basically stopping the wrist from being able to bend, and you can wrap them as tight as you like depending on the weight you're lifting, to the point you have to undo them after each set or your hands go blue

I just leave them on my wrists throughout but tighten them for any DB exercises


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Happy belated Birthday Cyp ! :thumb

40 ? Oh my God !

do you make old people sounds when you sit down ?

Hear any squeeking when you walk a little faster? Lol

hope you had a lovely time

x


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Happy belated Birthday Cyp ! :thumb
> 
> 40 ? Oh my God !
> 
> ...


 All the above :lol:

Thanks  I went to the gym, sat in the house, had my daily argument with her, went to bed :lol:

Don't care though, puppy coming on Tuesday


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> All the above :lol:
> 
> Thanks  I went to the gym, sat in the house, had my daily argument with her, went to bed :lol:
> 
> Don't care though, puppy coming on Tuesday


 Oh the cutie is coming!

how old is the puppy now ?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Oh the cutie is coming!
> 
> how old is the puppy now ?


 They say she will be 6 weeks when we collect her but their original date they said would make her 5 weeks, but vets appointment will tell us

Vets didn't sound too concerned about her being that young as long as she is being fed on the correct stuff, they compared it to human babies being bottle or breast fed, slower development with the bottle but they get there eventually


----------

